# So i had plants months ago



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

And i have madd algae growing on the glass still, My tank is in my room where there is no direct sunlight so? how do i get this away without snails, plecos etc??


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

scrape it off w/ an old credit card. Do more smaller water changes.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I use a Algae brush every week.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

got piranhas in that tank? if not get chinese alge eaters... a trio well clean the tank in a week


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

cueball said:


> got piranhas in that tank? if not get chinese alge eaters... a trio well clean the tank in a week


Don't chinese algae eaters eat plants? I need to get some algae eaters, and was looking for some that don't eat plants.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Anyone tried ottocinclus (not sure on spelling) with their p's in the tank? Ive heard they are good alga eaters


----------

